# Ăn dặm vào giờ nào trong ngày là tốt nhất?



## HoangQuanNHQ (18/11/19)

Một trong những câu hỏi phổ biến khi bé bắt đầu cai sữa là nên cho bé ăn dặm vào giờ nào trong ngày? Sau đây là hướng dẫn giúp mẹ lên lịch trình thời gian cho bé ăn dặm tốt nhất.

Bắt đầu từ 6 tháng tuổi bé sẽ bắt đầu ăn dặm. Mẹ có thể giới thiệu cho bé nhiều loại đồ ăn mới khác nhau. Tuy nhiên, rất nhiều mẹ thắc mắc không biết nên cho bé ăn dặm vào giờ nào trong ngày thì tốt nhất?

Sau đây là hướng dẫn thời gian, lịch trình giúp mẹ cho bé ăn dặm khoa học và đúng cách.
​



​
*Nên cho bé ăn dặm vào giờ nào trong ngày?*
Bé sẽ không có tâm trạng ăn uống khi đang buồn ngủ. Vì vậy mẹ nên chọn một khoảng thời gian nhất định ngày khi mà bé tỉnh táo và thoải mái. Hãy đảm bảo mẹ có nhiều thời gian để cho con ăn vì ăn dặm có thể sẽ mất khá nhiều thời gian.

Giờ ăn dặm lý tưởng nhất cho bé là giữa buổi sáng và giờ ăn trưa. Tốt nhất trước đó 1-2 giờ, mẹ nên cho bé uống sữa trước để bé không bị quá đói. Nếu đang đói bé sẽ không quan tâm đến việc thử bất cứ loại đồ ăn nào. Một khi bé đã bú sữa mẹ vừa đủ, bé sẽ sẵn sàng cho bữa ăn dặm.

Với bé trước 1 tuổi, mẹ có thể cho bé ăn dặm 2-3 bữa/ ngày, các bữa ăn cách xa nhau và cho ăn trước 19 giờ tối. Khi bé 1 tuổi, mẹ có thể tăng số bữa ăn lên 3-4 bữa/ ngày, các bữa thưa nhau và không cho bé ăn sau 19 giờ tối.
​



​
*Thực phẩm ăn dặm tốt cho bé*
Khi bắt đầu cho bé ăn dặm mẹ có thể băn khoăn không biết loại thực phẩm nào phù hợp và tốt nhất cho con. Sau đây là những lựa chọn hàng đầu cho thực đơn ăn dặm của bé mà mẹ nên biết:

– Trái cây

Trái cây có rất nhiều chất dinh dưỡng quan trọng giúp bé phát triển khỏe mạnh và thông minh. Ngoài ra chúng còn có hương vị thơm ngon tự nhiên mà bé rất thích. Vì vậy đây là loại thức ăn dặm tuyệt vời để giới thiệu cho bé.

Mẹ có thể cho bé ăn táo, lê, xoài, bơ và các loại trái cây khác bằng cách nghiền nát hoặc cắt nhỏ.

– Nước hoa quả

Nước hoa quả là một lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho thực đơn ăn dặm. Tuy nhiên, mẹ nên tránh sử dụng nước hoa quả đóng hộp vì chúng có hương liệu và các chất phụ gia hóa học không tốt co bé. Hãy cho bé uống nước hoa quả tươi với hàm lượng vừa phải.

– Rau củ
​



​
Từ khoai tây nghiền đế cà rốt luộc, tất cả đều là những thực phẩm cần thiết giúp bé phát triển khỏe mạnh. Mẹ nên chọn các loại rau hữu cơ và rửa thật kĩ trước khi nấu cho bé ăn.

– Nước

Khi bé bắt đầu ăn dặm mẹ nên cho bé uống thêm nước vì chúng có khả năng giải độc và giúp hệ tiêu hóa hoạt động tốt hơn.

– Các loại rau màu xanh lá cây

Các loại rau này chứa rất nhiều chất sắt và muối khoáng mà cơ thể bé cần để hoạt động tốt nhất. Mẹ có thể dùng các loại rau xanh đậm như rau bina, các loại đậu để nấu bột cho bé ăn.

– Thịt gà

Thịt gà là nguồn thực phẩm lành mạnh cho bé. Thịt gà giàu chất đạm mà lại ít chất béo sẽ là nguồn cung cấp chất đạm lí tưởng cho bé. Mẹ nên bỏ da gà khi nấu cho bé ăn vì da gà không tốt cho sức khỏe của bé.

Ăn dặm sẽ là khoảng thời gian mới lạ và thử thách với mẹ và bé. Tuy nhiên chỉ cần mẹ cho bé ăn dặm đúng cách thì mọi thứ sẽ vô cùng đơn giản và vui vẻ.
Nguồn: Diendansuckhoe24h​


----------

